# Miracle Gro Natures Care



## twistedaviator (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello All, 

I am getting ready to set up my 3rd dirted tank and I am planning on using Miracle Gro Natures Care Organic & Natural Potting Mix (Green Bag) for my dirt layer. I have seen several threads asking about this product and the general consensus is that it is OK to use if you can't get your hands on the MGOCPM (Orange Bag).

If you have any experience with this product in your tank, I would love to hear about it! I have used MGOCPM in the past with success and I know that is pretty much the standard for majority of you; however, I am curious to see how the Natures Care has performed for those of you who have used it, and what you capped it with. I'll be using Black Diamond Blasting Sand or Pool Filter sand. 

Thanks, 

T.A.


----------



## swarley (Apr 12, 2018)

i haven't used it mainly because it has perlite in it, so it could get messy real fast. i have used a different version of theirs called "moisture control", organic as well. I sifted that out so it's just the dusty/powdery soil. It's working well in my 10gallon lowtech.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Mar 29, 2014)

I'd also like to know what people are using now that MGOCPM seems to be hard to find (at least I havent found a store near me or a reasonable online price). I am considering using this or Espoma organic potting soil, but both have pearlite, which it sounds like you want to avoid?


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

@Fishinfreak, have you check your Kmart or Big5 store? I found 4 bags of MGOCPM today at Kmart store.


----------



## DanPlanted (Jun 15, 2015)

What's MGOCPM? Ive used this natures care soil and its worked fine for me.



DanPlanted said:


> What's MGOCPM? Ive used this natures care soil and its worked fine for me.


Nevermind, i figured it out.


----------



## twistedaviator (Jul 28, 2015)

So far I am not having any issues related to using this soil. No perlite lifting out or anything. Tank is not showing excessive ammonia either so it's not leaching up into the water column through my Black Diamond Blasting Sand cap as some have suggested. Glad to hear others having success with the Nature's Care.

T.A.


----------



## Jesse Rodriguez (Jul 11, 2018)

I have a 55 gal planted tank using Nature's Care with a cap of the CaribSea Tahitian Moon Sand cap (black sand). It has been great at drowning plants so far. The tank has been cycled for about a month and a half. So far my neon tetras, corys, ottos, platys and one angelfish seem to be thriving and enjoying themselves. I have a slight cloudy water problem that I am still trying to work out, not sure if its from the use of the Nature's Care but the fish don't seem to mind.


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

I have experience with the OP's, when I was dirting my 55G I was wondering too, since I could no longer get MGOCPM, I went on to a long research spree for two weeks, and found some Youtube videos that used this, and some old forum posts about this as well. Well, I ended up getting it, and it actually isn't that bad. I did not rinse it, all I did was take out those loose fitting branches and whatnot. Does it get dirty? It's like any other dirted tank, if you manage to pull out bottom feeders, then you better have a thick layer of sand to cap it, otherwise, it's fine. I use it for other purposes other than aquarium too, and it works just as fine. The 55G is now stocked.


----------

